# zzTimer



## StachuK1992 (Jul 27, 2013)

It's just like qqTimer, but I took 90% of it out and now it will generate scrambles that have 'n' flipped edges!

Original creds go to qqwref.

http://www.stachu.net/cubing/zzTimer

Next version will display a few optimal EOLine solutions below the timer (or somewhere) (optional)

Hopefully someone besides only Phil will use this.

Any other scramblers you ZZ users want? (yeah, all ten of you!)

statue


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 27, 2013)

thats cool. good idea.


----------



## Akiro (Jul 27, 2013)

I really like it! Thanks!

You could generate ZBLL scrambles maybe? Or a cube with F2L solved except the last pair (and all edges flipped of course)?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 27, 2013)

Akiro,

qqTimer previously had ZBLL scrambles, actually. Check out "3x3 subsets" near the bottom of its scramble list.
I could throw it back in, though. Maybe next push.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 27, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> Next version will display a few optimal EOLine solutions below the timer (or somewhere) (optional)



This would be nice. I'm practicing ZZ for fun.


----------



## paulangas (Jul 27, 2013)

Akiro said:


> I really like it! Thanks!
> 
> You could generate ZBLL scrambles maybe? Or a cube with F2L solved except the last pair (and all edges flipped of course)?



Cs timer have this 

http://www.cstimer.net/timer.php


----------



## Egide (Jul 30, 2013)

Is it possible to have 2GLL and ZZLL (ZZ-b) scrambles?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sure - 1 or 2 releases from now I'll throw in ZBLL, 2GLL, and ZZLL.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks interesting and kinda useful . Thanks!


----------



## qqwref (Jul 30, 2013)

Heh, I thought this was just gonna be another personalized variant, but it actually looks like a very useful tool for practicing ZZ. I love the N-flip stuff. Cool idea!


----------



## BaMiao (Jul 30, 2013)

This is awesome! I'll definitely be practicing with this.


----------



## Egide (Jul 31, 2013)

and is it possible to also have a LS + LL scrambler ? (thanks a lot for the timer).


----------



## RicardoRix (Jul 31, 2013)

Could you add an automatic log "by date". Something when you look back over time you can see how you may have improved.

Something which could make  (even if it's just an data export that you have to import into excel and make a graph.)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 31, 2013)

RicardoRix said:


> Could you add an automatic log "by date". Something when you look back over time you can see how you may have improved.
> 
> Something which could make (even if it's just an data export that you have to import into excel and make a graph.)


This is way out of the scope of this project. Sorry.

Other requests: sure, sounds good.


----------



## Egide (Jul 31, 2013)

what about LS+LL with LS of any of the 4 angles?


----------



## aznanimedude (Aug 1, 2013)

1/10 zz users reporting in. Confirmed will use 10/10


----------



## RicardoRix (Aug 1, 2013)

is this all done with javascript?

if it is, have you any objections to contributions?


----------



## RicardoRix (Aug 2, 2013)

seems like the graph thing has already been done:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...y-qqTimer-mod-that-Logs-and-Graphs-your-times


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2013)

It's interesting how the n-flip works for all orientations. I didn't know about that before. Very interesting. Unfortunately, I use a different LL method to everyone else so the LL scramble updates won't be as helpful for me  One update I would like to see: random state scrambling (not old style).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 7, 2013)

V2 probably Saturday:
ZBLL, 2GLL, ZZLL, random-state scrambles, LS+LL, throw on GitHub for contributions.


----------



## Egide (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi StachuK1992, how's the release coming up?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey there - I've been a bit busy developing algdb.net, but changes will come once that calms down a little bit!


----------



## Egide (Sep 22, 2013)

hi stachuk1992, l can't seem to access ZZtimer anymore !!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 22, 2013)

http://stachu.net/code/zzTimer

If that later doesn't work, I'll make sure http://stachu.net/zzTimer routes to the same site!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 6, 2015)

I forgot that I had broken this again. I have a bad habit of doing that.
Currently, you can find zzTimer here: http://stachuk1992.github.io/zzTimer/


----------



## Egide (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you for making this availble again.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 6, 2015)

this is just a knock off of qqtimer...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 6, 2015)

This absolutely is a knock-off of qqtimer!!!

I wrote a bit of code to let you have the ability to train n-flipped edges. It's pretty useful, for me anyway.

I got permission from qq; he could easily add it to the main qqTimer and I could delete this 
Bug him if you'd like that option; I'll take no offense.


----------

